# Regina-Reisen



## conair2004 (6 Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

habe heute von Regina-Reisen eine Gewinnmitteilung bekommen. Natürlich kann der Gewinn nur persönlich abgeholt werden. Das ganze sieht zwar nach Kaffefahrt aus, aber es wird sogar darauf hingewiesen, dass auch eine Verkaufsveranstaltung stattfindet-mit freiwilliger Teilnahme. Angeblich bekommt man neben seinem Gewinn(2000€) auch noch ein Fahrrad, 100€ Taschengeld und ein 2,5kg schweres italienisches Spezialitätenpaket.
Über die Firma selbst konnte ich bisher nichts finden. Die Anschrift lautet:

Regina-Reisen
Postfach 13 32
28819 Achim


----------



## macci (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Hallo,

habe heute auch von diesem Veranstalter einen Brief bekommen. Klein gedruckt rechts neben "SUPER-GEWINNSPIEL 2007" auserwählt sind: 1. Preis 2.000,- € in bar mit meinem Namen. Sonst ähnlich Ihrer Beschreibung, Ausflug nach der Übergabeveranstaltung, als Andenken Sponsorengeschenke. Kann mich nicht erinnern, an irgendeinem Spiel teilgenommen zu haben. Werde alles druchstreichen, mit der Bemerkung "Bitte entfernen Sie meine Anschrift aus Ihrer Datei" wieder in den Umschlag stecken, und zurück an Absender.
Obwohl ich in die Robinson-Liste eingetragen bin, kommen ab und zu solche Gewinnbriefe, die ich meistens zurück an den Absender schicke, oder ich werfe sie in den Papiermüll. Oder haben Sie eine bessere Idee? :-?
Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

klingt ein wenig wie Jacob-Reisen, ebenfalls Postfach in Achim
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=107339#post107339
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=14860


ohne hier abwerben zu wollen: postet das doch im Antispam-Kaffeefahrten-Thread.
s.a.
http://verbraucherrecht.blogg.de/eintrag.php?id=506

manchmal kommt auch [$(Name)]-Reisen in *Vechta* vor
Da gibt es gewisse Überschneidungen.
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=postfach+vechta+kaffeefahrt&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## anel (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

hallo!

Auch ich habe heute angeblich bei regina-Reisen 2000 € gewonnen. Schade hatte mich schon fast gefreut aber mann sollte immer nochmal ins internet schauen. Und so ein Brief ohne angabe einer Telefon Nummer oder e-mail Adresse ist schon etwas unseriös und merkwürdig. Im internet gibts natürlich auch nichts zu finden. Auch merkwürdig ist dass offenbar schon drei Leute den Hauptgewinn bekommen haben, die müssten ja Geld haben wie Heu wenn das stimmte.
Naja, ich bin zum Termin am 27.6. an ddem die Fahrt nach Bad Bramstedt gehen soll eh nicht da. 
Ich finde solche Geschäftemacherei aber ziemlich frech muss ich an dieser Stelle mal kund tun.
Das ganze landet jetzt im Papiermüll, zurück senden ist auch ne gute Idee, damit die vielleicht mal was merken, aber dafür sind mir 55 cent einfach zu schade.

Gruß, anel


----------



## conair2004 (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



anel schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> Naja, ich bin zum Termin am 27.6. an ddem die Fahrt nach Bad Bramstedt gehen soll eh nicht da.



Bei mir ist die Gewinnübergabe in Bad Berka. Schon komisch, oder???

Schade, dass ich keine Rechtschutzversicherung habe. Ansonsten hätte ich meinen Gewinnanspruch eingeklagt...


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



macci schrieb:


> Obwohl ich in die Robinson-Liste eingetragen bin, kommen ab und zu solche Gewinnbriefe, die ich meistens zurück an den Absender schicke, oder ich werfe sie in den Papiermüll. Oder haben Sie eine bessere Idee? :-?
> Freundliche Grüße



http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2005/08/10/468694.html
(August 2005!)


> *Polizei ließ Kaffeefahrt platzen*
> 
> 
> (...)
> ...


Wenn der Herr damals 47 war, kann es ja nicht dieser hier sein 
http://www.radiobremen.de/nachrichten/meldung.php3?id=37972



> Das Landgericht Oldenburg hat *einen Anbieter von Kaffeefahrten aus dem Kreis Cloppenburg verurteilt. Der Mann muss für drei Jahre ins Gefängnis.* Das Gericht bildete eine Gesamtstrafe für zwei Anklagen: Zum einen wurde der 47-jährige Mann aus Kappeln bei Cloppenburg...



[enthält versteckten sarkasmus]


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Kann jemand mal so'n Ding hier einstellen? Oder eben sich an die Kaffeefahrtensatzleser im Antispam wenden?
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=15678
Hier ist Unterstützung jeder Art gefragt, wer weiß, wie lange sich die Kaffeefahrtanbieter die Sahne vom Kaffee nehmen lassen.


----------



## macci (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen Kein Porto zahlen!!!*



> (...) Das ganze landet jetzt im Papiermüll, zurück senden ist auch ne gute Idee, damit die vielleicht mal was merken, aber dafür sind mir 55 cent einfach zu schade.


Hallo Anel, 

1.) ich zahle kein Porto, verwende den gleichen Umschlag, außen streiche ich meine Anschrift durch, schreibe "zurück! Annahme verweigert!" drauf. Auf dem innenliegenden Schreiben steht dann die Bemerkung "Bitte entfernen Sie meine Anschrift aus Ihrer Datei" wieder in den Umschlag stecken, und zurück an Absender. 
Ich denke auch, wenn solche Firmen viele Rücksendungen bekommen, werden sie das merken, vor allem an den Portokosten, die sie zahlen müssen!  

2.) siehe Beitrag von Aka-Aka - Sa 09.06.07, 1:18 Uhr
vielleicht wäre es ja sinnvoller,  doch 55 ct. zu investieren und den Brief an die Polizei oder die Verbraucherzentrale zu schicken mit der Bitte um Überprüfung der Seriösität der Firma. :schreiben:

Freundliche Grüße
macci


----------



## Norbert Riedesel (10 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Sehr geehrte Leser, 
auch meine Frau hat eine solche Gewinnmitteilung erhalten über 2000 € und weitere Gewinne. Sie soll diese am 25.06.2007 in Bad Neuenahr in Empfang nehmen. Da sie in einem Seniorenzentrum arbeitet, konnte sie feststelle, dass noch mindestens 3 weitere Bewohner die gleiche Nachricht erhalten haben (teilweise weit über 90 Jahre alt) . Es ist alles nur Lug und Trug. Schade, dass so viele Menschen noch auf diese Machenschaften hereinfallen. Norbert Riedesel 





conair2004 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe heute von Regina-Reisen eine Gewinnmitteilung bekommen. Natürlich kann der Gewinn nur persönlich abgeholt werden. Das ganze sieht zwar nach Kaffefahrt aus, aber es wird sogar darauf hingewiesen, dass auch eine Verkaufsveranstaltung stattfindet-mit freiwilliger Teilnahme. Angeblich bekommt man neben seinem Gewinn(2000€) auch noch ein Fahrrad, 100€ Taschengeld und ein 2,5kg schweres italienisches Spezialitätenpaket.
> Über die Firma selbst konnte ich bisher nichts finden. Die Anschrift lautet:
> ...


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Schade, dass ich keine Rechtschutzversicherung habe. Ansonsten hätte ich meinen Gewinnanspruch eingeklagt...


Das wissen die Leute natürlich, weshalb sie nie eine ladungsfähige Anschrift angeben. Ein Postfach ist keine ladungsfähige Anschrift.

Wuschel


----------



## Strandhafer (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Meine Lebensgefährtin hat auch bei Regina-Reisen EUR 2.000,-- gewonnen. Auch bei den anderen erwähnten Firmen hatte sie schon eine Reise gewonnen. Eine Reise nach Venedig u.v.a. Gewinne. Allerdings konnte man sie nur gewinnen, wenn man zur persönlichen Übergabe erschien. Ist Euch schon aufgefallen, das diese ganzen Firmen, im Raum Emsland - niederländische Grenze ansässig sind. Da könnte man durchaus auf den Gedanken kommen, das es sich immer wieder um die gleiche Person handelt, die diese "Gewinnspiele" organisiert.


----------



## sascha (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



> Polizei ließ Kaffeefahrt platzen



Das ist doch jederzeit wiederholbar - vor allem, wenn man die Einsatzzeit sogar schriftlich im Voraus bekommt


----------



## martin1 (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



Norbert Riedesel schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Leser,
> auch meine Frau hat eine solche Gewinnmitteilung erhalten über 2000 € und weitere Gewinne. Sie soll diese am 25.06.2007 in Bad Neuenahr in Empfang nehmen. Da sie in einem Seniorenzentrum arbeitet, konnte sie feststelle, dass noch mindestens 3 weitere Bewohner die gleiche Nachricht erhalten haben (teilweise weit über 90 Jahre alt) . Es ist alles nur Lug und Trug. Schade, dass so viele Menschen noch auf diese Machenschaften hereinfallen. Norbert Riedesel




Hallo...
auch wir haben den Betrag von € 2000,-- und 1 Fahrrad gewonnen (grins) und sollen den am 25.06.07 in Bad Neuenahr abholen. Na - dann treffen sich ja a nur alles Gewinner (grins). Schade das es nur eine Postfachanschrift ist. Denn sonst sollte man sich überlegen den Gewinn einzuklagen. Aber ich bin mir sicher das die Anmelde-karten vom Postfach in 28819 Achim abgeholt und ganz wo anders hin gebracht werden. Denn eine Firma Regina Reisen ist nirgends bekannt. 
Also kann man davon ausgehen, dass hier Abzocker am Werk sind. Und - die wollen unser Geld in geben keins...


----------



## Fallbeil (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Normalerweise steht irgendwo, dass es sich um ANTEILIGE Gewinne handelt und dass Einzelgewinnsummen unter (z.B.) 5 Euro nicht ausgezahlt werden. Bei 500 "Gewinnern" und demzufolge - bei 2.000 Euro Gesamtgewinn - einem Einzelgewinn von 4 EUR macht das eine Auszahlung von Null. Diese Bestimmungen stehen auch gerne ganz versteckt, z.B. auf der Innenseite des Briefumschlages oder auf der Rückseite der Gewinnbenachrichtigung, dann verblüffend eng und klein geschrieben.
Gibt's hier solche Bestimmungen?

Wenn mit dieser Verlockung eine Kaffeefahrt verbunden ist, dürfte es ein strafbewehrter Verstoß gegen § 16 UWG sein.

Also bitte anzeigen.


----------



## karlo13 (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Hallo und guten Tag,
genau so eine "Gewinnmitteilung" habe ich heute auch bekommen. Die gleiche Aufmachung. Offensichtlich handelt es sich um einen Schwindel, denn niemand hat so einfach Geld oder Sachpreise zu verschenken. Mich würde nur einmal interessieren, wie diese Firmen das durchziehen. Nur dem Anpruchsteller seinen "Gewinn" verweigern, das wäre wohl zu einfach. Die Firma müßte dann mit einer Klagewelle wegen Betrug oder Gewinnunterschlagung rechnen, denn viele Menschen haben heute eine Rechtsschutzversicherung. Es muß irgend ein raffinierter Trick dahinter stecken. Seriöse Firmen geben außerdem immer die Telefonnr. eines Ansprechpartners bekannt, und nicht nur ein Postfach.

Am besten alles gleich in den Papierkorb werfen.


----------



## karlo13 (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



Wuschel_MUC schrieb:


> Das wissen die Leute natürlich, weshalb sie nie eine ladungsfähige Anschrift angeben. Ein Postfach ist keine ladungsfähige Anschrift.
> 
> Wuschel



Ist es denn nicht möglich über die Gewerbeaufsicht oder ähnlichen Institutionen den Namen und die Postanschrift dieser ominösen Firmen zu erhalten?
Gruß karlo


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



karlo13 schrieb:


> Ist es denn nicht möglich über die Gewerbeaufsicht oder ähnlichen Institutionen den Namen und die Postanschrift dieser ominösen Firmen zu erhalten?
> Gruß karlo


Grundsätzlich ja, aber die kochen auch nur mit Wasser.

Mein Vorgehen bei Kaffeefahrt-Einladungen ist:

Gewerbebeamten der nächsten Polizeiinspektion informieren (oder den des Zielorts, falls dieser bekannt ist)
ebenso die Gewerbeaufsicht des Zielorts. Werden Waren verkauft, könnte es sich um ein nicht genehmigtes Wanderlager handeln.
In dem von mir verpfiffenen Fall fuhr die Polizei dem Bus mit einer Zivilstreife nach.

Besser wäre natürlich, wenn jemand an der Kaffeefahrt teilnimmt, ein zweiter am Zielort das Fluchtfahrzeug zuparkt (meist an einer norddeutschen Nummer zu erkennen) und der Teilnehmer im Saal diskret per Handy die Polizei ruft...

Es hat schon Verurteilungen gegeben, aber die Branche ist damit noch nicht ausgeräuchert.

Wuschel


----------



## mecforum (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Hallo, connair2004!

Wo und wann soll diese Gewinnüberagbe in Bad Berka stattfinden? Ich recherchiere nämlich gerade in Sachen "Regina Reisen"!

mecforum (Freier Journalist)

P.S.:
Für meine Mutter aus Aachen soll die Übergabe in Bad Neuenahr stattfinden - die scheinen eine Vorliebe für Kurbäder zu haben... .


----------



## Kama (13 Juni 2007)

*Regina Reisen*

Habe eine Gewinnbenachrichtigung bekommen. In der 3. Zeile ist eine Kopie meiner Unterschrift. Woher hat dieser Verein meine Unterschrift. Ich bin mir aber nicht bewußt irgendein Gewinnspiel mitgemacht zu haben. Was kann ich gegen diese Verfälschung meiner Persönlichkeit tun?


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina Reisen*



Kama schrieb:


> In der 3. Zeile ist eine Kopie meiner Unterschrift... Ich bin mir aber nicht bewusst, irgendein Gewinnspiel mitgemacht zu haben.


Lies hier nach und erstatte ggf. Strafanzeige.


----------



## Bine2606 (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Hallöchen ! 
Habe heute auch eine Mitteilung über "meinen" Hauptgewinn in Höhe von 2.000 Euro erhalten. Entgegennehmen darf ich dann meinen Gewinn am 03.07.2007 in Bad Wörishofen. Mich würde ja echt interessieren ob ihr jemanden kennt der dann doch hingefahren ist und was dann abgelaufen ist. Eigentlich sollten sich ein paar zusammen tun und gemeinsam fahren und zur Sicherheit einen beauftragen hinter dem Bus herzufahren, falls es Schwierigkeiten gibt. So hätte man immer die Möglichkeit doch wieder nach hause zu kommen. 
Muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich schon neugierig bin. 
Grüßle
BINE


----------



## conair2004 (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



mecforum schrieb:


> Hallo, connair2004!
> 
> Wo und wann soll diese Gewinnüberagbe in Bad Berka stattfinden? Ich recherchiere nämlich gerade in Sachen "Regina Reisen"!



Hallo mecforum!

Bei mir soll sie am 21.06. stattfinden.


----------



## Wavestar0759 (17 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

So ne Kaffeefahrt wäre doch mal was für einen "Motorradclub" oder??

Natürlich brav und ordentlich angezogen, damit niemand Verdacht schöpft und dann vor Ort mal sehr nachdrücklich seinen Gewinn einfordern.

Man hat aber schon öfters im TV gesehen, dass solche Veranstaltungen da stattfinden, wo sich Fuchs und Hase "Gute Nacht" wünschen und Netzabdeckung für Handy´s ist meist nicht vorhanden. Somit kann es sinnvoll sein jemanden vor dem Haus zu haben, der sich um das "wohlergehen" der Gewinner kümmert


----------



## mecforum (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Hallo, connair!

Danke fuer Deine Nachricht! Bin gerade im Urlaub, kann somit den 21.06. nicht wahrnehmen, freue mich aber, von den dortigen "Erlebnissen" zu erfahren.

mecforum

--------------------------------------------------------------------------



conair2004 schrieb:


> Hallo mecforum!
> 
> Bei mir soll sie am 21.06. stattfinden.


----------



## muskelbeisser (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Hallo, 

habe angeblich auch 2000,00€ bei Regina Reisen gewonnen. Hierfür auch schon die 2. "Eilsendung - Erinnerung" zur Gewinnabholung erhalten. Ausflugstermin ist der 11.7.07 am Ratzeburger See. 
In der Klick Tel findet man dieses Unternehmen nicht. Nur Postfachadresse.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




:scherzkeks:

Ich werde wohl viel Zeit gewinnen, weil ich nicht dabei sein werde.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



Fallbeil schrieb:


> Wenn mit dieser Verlockung eine Kaffeefahrt verbunden ist, dürfte es ein strafbewehrter Verstoß gegen § 16 UWG sein.
> Also bitte anzeigen.


also los 
und bei der Anzeige diesen Link nicht vergessen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=195279#post195279


----------



## nikeetee (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



mecforum schrieb:


> Hallo, connair2004!
> 
> Wo und wann soll diese Gewinnüberagbe in Bad Berka stattfinden? Ich recherchiere nämlich gerade in Sachen "Regina Reisen"!
> 
> ...




Auch ich habe gerade eine Gewinnbenachrichtigung erhalten- 2000€ und einigen Schnickschnack... Gewinnübergabe ist in Bad Nenndorf am 11.07.2007, ein Bus fährt in Braunschweig um 6.50 Rüningen, Bush. Thiedestr. / Leiferder Weg ab, hält noch 4 X in BS- zuletzt 7.30 Uhr Stöckheim, Bush. Leipziger Str./ Hohes Feld...
Es werden also wohl etliche "Gewinner" eingesammelt...


----------



## Karla (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Hallo an die glücklichen "Gewinner"

auch ich hatte gestern eine Eilsendung-Erinnerung von "Regina Reisen".Soll meine 2000 Euro am 11.07.07 abholen.
Wer kommt mit......:-D 
Wie diese Fahrten ablaufen,hab ich erst vor Kurzem wieder im TV gesehen.Abzocke und Ver......hoch 3.
Also..........Ab in den Schredder damit.

Gruß Karla


----------



## harmo2007 (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

hallo, nun fängt es wirklich an, mich zu interessieren. meine eltern bekommen ewig solche post und bisher konnte ich sie dazu bewegen, nicht darauf zu reagieren. aber nun hat auch mein vater diesen 2000 euro gewinn.
auszahlung soll am 4. juni in bad bramstedt sein.,
mich reizt es schon dahin zu fahren,
würde mich gern mal mit leuten zusammentun. motorradgruppe ist eine gute idee.

hat denn überhaupt jemand diese fahrt gemacht und kann berichten.
man muß doch was dagegen unternehmen damit die armen alten menschen nicht so übers ohr gehauen werden.
gruß andrea


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



harmo2007 schrieb:


> hat denn überhaupt jemand diese fahrt gemacht und kann berichten.


http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=15678
wende dich an truelife


----------



## conair2004 (23 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Die Firma "Regina-Reisen" ist in Achim überhaupt nicht angemeldet. Also wurde einfach nur das Postfach gemietet. Doch gibt es die Firma nun wirklich oder wird bei denen alles "schwarz" geregelt?


----------



## Immo (23 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

es gibt eine  Domain regina-reisen.de in der "Organisation: Regina Reisen" eingetragen ist , die aber nicht aktiv ist. (bei sedo geparkt) gefunden unter 
http://www.moselhotel-anker.de/anreise.htm


> Unsere Taxi-Empfehlung: "Reginas Clubreisen", 56332 Löf, Tel.: 02605/4700, Fax: 02605/3074, EMail: [email protected]


Ob die was damit zu tun hat?
und gleich noch eine:  reginareisen.de ohne  Bindestrich


----------



## fabiola (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Hallo.
Meine Mutter hat vor etwa zwei Wochen ebenfalls einen Brief von Regina Reisen bekommen. Wo es ebenfalls hieß, Gratulation 2000,-Euro gewonnen. und diese Reise soll ebenfalls nach Bad Bramstedt gehen.Als Reisetag ist der 28.06.2007 angegeben.Schon merkwürdig. am Tag zuvor soll auch eine Reise nach Bad bramstedt gemacht werden, mit den gleichen Gewinnen. Für mich ist das reine Abzocke.Das wird bestimmt eine Verkaufsfahrt.Irgendwie muß man ja an das Geld von alten Leuten kommen.


----------



## Monotft (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Hallo,

von mir ebenfalls "HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH", SIe haben 2000€ gewonnen - ich bin auch für die 2000,00 € nominiert, die Fahrt geht diesmal nach Bad Dürkheim, eine Kurstadt (Stimmt das?)
Es geht um den sog. Begriff der Nominierung, d.h. es gibt mehrere Leute, die je ein Los für die 2000 € bekommen haben, die Verlosung findet dann an den differenten Orten statt. Das ist schon merkwürdig, wenn wir uns alle im Bus sehen könnten, könnten wir uns wenigstens die Freude teilen....

Mit Psycho-ANkreuz-Sündenregister (sie haben nicht auf Ihre Gewinnmitteilung reagiert, Keinerlei Resonanz, wollen Sie Ihren Gewinn weitergeben...
Wird dem potentiellen Kandidaten eine Reaktion entlockt.

Ich denke, wir bleiben lieber zu Hause und schicken die Karten an die nächste Verbraucherzentrale...

Selbst wenn man gewinnen sollte, ist man Werbeträger für ein fragwürdiges Produkt, das keinen gescheiten Marken - Namen trägt - damit würde es sich ohne Kaffeefahrt von selbst verkaufen...


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



Monotft schrieb:


> ...Ich denke, wir bleiben lieber zu Hause und schicken die Karten an die nächste Verbraucherzentrale...


Schicke sie lieber an den Gewerbebeamten der Bad Dürkheimer Polizei (oder den des Abfahrtsorts, wenn du kein Fahrziel hast).

Wenn Waren und keine Dienstleistungen angeboten werden, hätte die Polizei die Veranstalter wegen eines ungenehmigten Wanderlagers am Wickel.

Es wäre sinnvoll, jemanden im Saal zu haben, der bei den ersten Betrugs- oder Wucherversuchen diskret (!!!) per Handy die Polizei ruft. Wichtig wäre auch, dass jemand draußen auf dem Parkplatz das Fluchtfahrzeug zuparkt (Mietwagen oder eventuell Autokennzeichen aus der Cloppenburger Gegend).

Irgendwie muss es doch möglich sein, diesen Zeitgenossen das Handwerk zu legen!

Wuschel


----------



## fabiola (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Hallo.
Ich glaube diese Firmen sind so gerissen , die bekommt man nicht und wenn
bekommen die nur eine Geldstrafe oder sogar ein paar Monate Haft. Und wenn die Strafe abgelaufen ist, machen Sie unter einem anderen Namen wieder irgendetwas anderes, womit sie den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



fabiola schrieb:


> ...und wenn bekommen die nur eine Geldstrafe oder sogar ein paar Monate Haft....


http://www.radiobremen.de/nachrichten/meldung.php3?id=37972


----------



## webwatcher (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



			
				radiobremen.de schrieb:
			
		

> Urteil betrügerischer Kaffeefahrten
> ..
> Der Mann muss für drei Jahre ins Gefängnis.


das freut einen denn ja auch :thumb:

http://www.e-recht24.de/news/abmahnung/536.html
http://www.hsid.de/internethandel/blog/?p=331


----------



## Doublemint (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



fabiola schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich glaube diese Firmen sind so gerissen , die bekommt man nicht und wenn
> bekommen die nur eine Geldstrafe oder sogar ein paar Monate Haft. Und wenn die Strafe abgelaufen ist, machen Sie unter einem anderen Namen wieder irgendetwas anderes, womit sie den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.




Meine Eltern waren heute auch in Bad Berneck.
Die haben zwar gewußt, was sie erwartet, aber sie wollten sich das mal anschauen.
Bekommen haben sie nichts. Weder Geld, noch Fahrrad, .....:wall: 

Ich glaube man sollte 55ct doch investieren und jeder sollte angeben, dass er 2 - 4 Personen zusätzlich noch mitnimmt.
......dann einfach den Termin "vergessen".:cry: 

Wenn dann öfter mal ein leerer Bus fährt, dann überlegen die sich die Damen und Herren "Regina" vielleicht, ob sich solche Fahrten lohnen.


----------



## blues (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Hallo, ich habe am 13.05.07 eine nachricht bekommen das ich 2000 Euro in bar gewonnen habe und soll am 27.06.07 nach bad Dürkheim fahren um es abzuholen.Habe darauf geantwortet und einen Busticket zugeschickt bekommen.Heute um 6:30war ich an der haltenstelle, bus kamm um 6:40. Nach dem ich dem Busfahrer meine karte gezeigt habe sagte er nur ein wort:RAUS und  machte er die Türe zu.Danach habe ich mit der Polizei gesprochen und die Sache geschildert.Hat schon jemand versucht die firma zu verklagen?


----------



## wasserjoe (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



fabiola schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Meine Mutter hat vor etwa zwei Wochen ebenfalls einen Brief von Regina Reisen bekommen. Wo es ebenfalls hieß, Gratulation 2000,-Euro gewonnen. und diese Reise soll ebenfalls nach Bad Bramstedt gehen.Als Reisetag ist der 28.06.2007 angegeben.Schon merkwürdig. am Tag zuvor soll auch eine Reise nach Bad bramstedt gemacht werden, mit den gleichen Gewinnen. Für mich ist das reine Abzocke.Das wird bestimmt eine Verkaufsfahrt.Irgendwie muß man ja an das Geld von alten Leuten kommen.


Hallo fabiola,
wie Ihre Mutter habe ich eine Einladung nach Bad Bramstedt erhalten und am
26.06.aus Neugierde teilgenommen.Wenn eine Teilnahme erwogen wird,ist jedes Wort der Einladung einschließlich Gewinn- und Geschenkerwartungen
auf die Goldwaage zu legen.Es handelt sich um eine reine Verkaufsveranstal-
tung. Die Veranstaltung fand statt in Hasloh, Krs. Pinneberg (Landgasthaus,
griechischer Betreiber).Die Veranstalter kommen aus dem Raum Bremen/
Cloppenburg und bieten Produkte aus dem Bereich Gesundheit/Wellness an.
Zusätzlich Haushaltswaren aus dem Raum Artland (Quakenbrück).Besonders 
beworben werden Trinkampullen /20 ml des Produktes "Cardio forte" wegen 
des Inhaltes des Co-Enzyms Q10 und Decken mit eingearbeiteten Magneten
(Magnetfeldtherapie).Das Produkt "Cardio forte" wird auch in Internetapothe-
ken angeboten zwischen 1498,--/1275,--€.Bei einem Kauf/Bestellung vor
Ort kostet es 998,--€, dazu gibt es die o. g Decke gegen Schmerzen und
eine Bügelstation.Bestellscheinadresse: NECO GmbH,Heidlerchenstraße 30,
28777 Bremen. Telefon:0421-79282730. Unter dieser Nummer meldet sich
ein Büroservice.
Das versprochene kostenlose Frühstücksbüfett entpuppte sich als genau
abgezählt - Wert unter 2, --€, Mittagessen, Getränke gingen auf eigene Rechnung.Das Gewinnspiel bestand aus Rubbellosen(Kleingewinne 1,2 u. 
5,--).Den angekündigten Hauptgewinn von 2000,--€ gab es nicht. Dafür er-
hielt jeder Teilnehmer einen TeilnahmeschecK im Wert von 50,--€ ,ausge-
stellt von Maxx Lotto. Eine Verlosung für ein Fahrrad fand statt. Jeder
eingeladene konnte sich für die Teilnahme an einer kostenlosen 4-tägigen
Urlaubsreise entscheiden (Schwarzwald od. Mosel).
Von den versprochenen Geschenken war nicht viel zu sehen.Der angekün-
digten Präsentkorb war eine Tragetasche mit Aldi- Produkten unter 5,--€.
     Die Vorstellung der Produkte nahm einen so langen Zeitrahmen in
Anspruch, daß auf Wunsch der Mehrheit der Teilnehmer auf einen Ausflug
nach Bad Bramstedt verzichtet wurde. 
Fazit: Nur mit mehreren Freunden/Bekannten fahren, wenig Geld mitnehmen
und vor Fahrtantritt sich Informationen über Verbraucherrechte holen.


----------



## fabiola (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Hallo Wasserjoe.
Meine Eltern haben diese Fahrt mitgemacht. und oh Überraschung,Alles wie bei Dir. Die Pillen und und und.Das Frühstück genauso wie bei Dir ABGEZÄHLT.
Präsentkorb ebenfalls Marke Aldi.Meine Mutter hat ein Bügeleisen und eine Kaffeemaschine bekommen.Die Kaffeemaschine ist für zwei Tassen geeignet.
Und eine sehr billige Ausführung, das Bügeleisen ,so wie es aussieht, ist nach einmaligem Gebrauch hinüber. Desweiteren haben sich meine Eltern eine Reise in den Schwarzwald andrehen lassen, für 139,90,- für eine Person und die zweite Person soll gratis reisen,wer es glaubt wird selig.Ich konnte meinen Eltern diese reise gott sei dank ausreden.Wir haben von dem 14tägigen Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht.Das geht Montag gleich per Einschreiben raus.Bin gespannt ob da noch etwas hinterher kommt.Wenn ja , geht es gleich alles zum Anwalt.
Für alle noch einmal.Wenn Ihr so etwas inder Post habt FINGER WEG.
Ab in den Mülleimer damit.


----------



## fabiola (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Ach ja, die Reiseveranstalter nennen sich
Genial Reisen Verm.Ltd.&CO KG
Wagnerstraße 4
D-49696 Molbergen
Wer weiß etwas über diese Firma?


----------



## Immo (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



fabiola schrieb:


> Genial Reisen Verm.Ltd.&CO KG
> Wagnerstraße 4
> D-49696 Molbergen



ach die :roll:  
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=104809#post104809


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Von Molbergen nach Cloppenburg sind's keine 10km. So klein ist die Welt. Gefängniszellen sind manchmal *noch kleiner*.


----------



## fabiola (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Hallo IMMO.
Was meinst Du mit ach die?
Ist diese Firma irgendwie negativ bekannt?Oder ist da irgendetwas vorgefallen?
Das möchte ich doch schon ganz gerne wissen.


----------



## Immo (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Lies den Thread bei Antispam (Link steht im Posting, einfach draufklicken)


----------



## fabiola (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Hallo IMMO
habe alles gelesen und ich habe mir schon so etwas gedacht. Ein ANbieter und ganz viele Adressen von sogenannten Reiseunternehmen.Das ist ganz schön dreist.Warum legt man solchen Leuten nicht das Handwerk?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

wer genau ist "man"?


----------



## wasserjoe (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



fabiola schrieb:


> Hallo Wasserjoe.
> Meine Eltern haben diese Fahrt mitgemacht. und oh Überraschung,Alles wie bei Dir. Die Pillen und und und.Das Frühstück genauso wie bei Dir ABGEZÄHLT.
> Präsentkorb ebenfalls Marke Aldi.Meine Mutter hat ein Bügeleisen und eine Kaffeemaschine bekommen.Die Kaffeemaschine ist für zwei Tassen geeignet.
> Und eine sehr billige Ausführung, das Bügeleisen ,so wie es aussieht, ist nach einmaligem Gebrauch hinüber. Desweiteren haben sich meine Eltern eine Reise in den Schwarzwald andrehen lassen, für 139,90,- für eine Person und die zweite Person soll gratis reisen,wer es glaubt wird selig.Ich konnte meinen Eltern diese reise gott sei dank ausreden.Wir haben von dem 14tägigen Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht.Das geht Montag gleich per Einschreiben raus.Bin gespannt ob da noch etwas hinterher kommt.Wenn ja , geht es gleich alles zum Anwalt.
> ...


Hallo fabiola,
ich habe meine Erfahrungen und die Einladung von Regina-Reisen an die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg weitergeleitet. Die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg hat im Netz eine "Schwarze Liste" mit über 360 Eintragungen 
über Gewinnspielabzockveranstalter eingestellt, Regina - Reisen war noch
nicht aufgeführt, dafür aber Genial-Reisen mit einer Adresse aus November
2005, Am Herrensand 3,49696 Peheim (Molbergen?)Die Liste ist sehr aufschlußreich


----------



## scarlett (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Hallo Binchen,
auch ich habe € 2000,-- gewonnen und soll den Gewinn am 4. 7. 07 in Bad Wörishofen entgegennehmen.
Ich habe mich zwar angemeldet aber jetzt kalte Füsse bekommen. 
Vielleicht weiß jemand ob man mich belangen kann wenn ich die Reise nicht antrete.
Mfg
scarlett


----------



## Immo (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



scarlett schrieb:


> Vielleicht weiß jemand ob man mich belangen kann wenn ich die Reise nicht antrete.


Wer sollte das sein?  Wir wären alle furchtbar gespannt


----------



## scarlett (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



Immo schrieb:


> Wer sollte das sein?  Wir wären alle furchtbar gespannt


ich versteh nicht was Du meinst.

mfg scarlett


----------



## Immo (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Die "Veranstalter"  können froh sein, wenn sie nicht selber drangekriegt werden.


----------



## scarlett (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Dann meinst Du also daß nichts auf mich zukommen kann.


----------



## Immo (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Du wärst die erste, von der ich je gehört hätte.  Diese Herrschaften bevorzugen die Anonymität. Jeder Kontakt mit Justiz, Behörden oder Strafverfolgungsbehörden wird peinlichst  vermieden


----------



## scarlett (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Danke für Deine Rückantworten. Bin jetzt einigermassen erleichtert.
Sollten die Herrschaften aber trotzdem auf mich zukommen halte ich Dich auf dem Laufenden.
Mfg
scarlett


----------



## Kriehei (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe heute von Regina-Reisen eine Gewinnmitteilung bekommen. Natürlich kann der Gewinn nur persönlich abgeholt werden. Das ganze sieht zwar nach Kaffefahrt aus, aber es wird sogar darauf hingewiesen, dass auch eine Verkaufsveranstaltung stattfindet-mit freiwilliger Teilnahme. Angeblich bekommt man neben seinem Gewinn(2000€) auch noch ein Fahrrad, 100€ Taschengeld und ein 2,5kg schweres italienisches Spezialitätenpaket.
> Über die Firma selbst konnte ich bisher nichts finden. Die Anschrift lautet:
> ...



Hallo, liebe Mitgewinner,
"Regina Reisen". müssen sagenhaft reich sein. 
Auch ich bekam gleichlautende Nachricht nur mit dem Unterschied Reiseziel ist Dresden und Termin ist der  der der 23.07. 2007   :-D  was soll ich nun machen?  :wall:


----------



## fabiola (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Meine Eltern haben an diesem "Ausflug" teilgenommen. Und haben dort eine Reise in den Schwarzwald gebucht. Die ich zwei Tage später im Namen meiner Eltern wieder storniert habe. Eben rief mich meine Mutter an, Jetzt will die Firma Von meinen Eltern eine Aufwandsentschädigung für Schreibarbeiten von 50 Euro.Diesen Betrag werden meine Eltern natürlich nicht bezahlen. Wenn diese sogenannte Firma Geld haben will und anfängt uns zu drohen geht die Sache zum Anwalt. Meine Frage : Verhalten wir uns da richtig?


----------



## Immo (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



fabiola schrieb:


> Wenn diese sogenannte Firma Geld haben will und anfängt uns zu drohen geht die Sache zum Anwalt. Meine Frage : Verhalten wir uns da richtig?


Sanfter Hinweis auf anwaltliche Unterstützung ist nie verkehrt. Glaube kaum, dass ein solches "Unternehmen"   eine  gerichtliche Überprüfung dieses  "Geschäftsmodells" riskiert.


----------



## fabiola (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Hallo IMMO
Dann werden wir erstmal abwarten,ob sich die Firma meldet.Ich bin bereit und meine Eltern sowieso.Auf in den Kampf.


----------



## franzi (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

hey!
also ich hab auch an einer kaffeefahrt teilgenommen. sie begann 7:00 am 02.07.07, erst sind wir über eine stunde rumgefahren, noch nicht einmal der busfahrer wusste bescheid wo es hingehen soll. dann sind wir angekommen und haben unser "Frühstücksbuffett" bekommen, ein teller mit einem alten Brötchen, einer Scheibe Wurst und eine Scheibe Käse und ein hartes, kaltes Ei! Nachdem sie meine Kamera entdeckt haben, die ich nicht versteckt hatte, warfen sie mich raus, und ich sollte warten bis die veranstaltung vorbei war. :wall: 

Da ist richtig was faul, hat denn nun irgendjemand die 2000€ bekommen? Ich arbeite als Kamerafrau und würde gern einen Beitrag fürs Fernsehen daraus machen, brauch allerdings noch ein paar Details, da ich ja den Großteil der Veranstaltung nicht mitbekommen hab
Würde mich sehr freuen
*****@web.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

wende Dich doch in Sachen Hintergrundinfo/Pressearbeit an die Kaffeefahrtfreunde im Forum Antispam
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=15046&highlight=kaffeefahrt


----------



## fabiola (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Hallo franzi.
Es bekommt keiner diese 2000 Euro. Es werden Dir Reisen Irgendwelche Pillen Kissen mit magnetfeldern usw. angeboten. Und das noch zu Dumpingpreisen.Diese Leute sind einfach nur dreist und frech.


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



scarlett schrieb:


> Vielleicht weiß jemand ob man mich belangen kann wenn ich die Reise nicht antrete.


Bei entsprechender juristischer Spitzfindigkeit ließe sich sicher ein Vorwand für eine Schadenersatzforderung finden - aber dann müssten die unsichtbaren Veranstalter bei Gericht ihren Namen und eine ladungsfähige Anschrift nennen.

Das tun sie nicht - sonst hätten sie ein Rudel geleimter Kunden an der Backe!

Bleib' cool, die haben mehr Ärger zu erwarten als du.

Wuschel


----------



## wasserjoe (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



franzi schrieb:


> hey!
> also ich hab auch an einer kaffeefahrt teilgenommen. sie begann 7:00 am 02.07.07, erst sind wir über eine stunde rumgefahren, noch nicht einmal der busfahrer wusste bescheid wo es hingehen soll. dann sind wir angekommen und haben unser "Frühstücksbuffett" bekommen, ein teller mit einem alten Brötchen, einer Scheibe Wurst und eine Scheibe Käse und ein hartes, kaltes Ei! Nachdem sie meine Kamera entdeckt haben, die ich nicht versteckt hatte, warfen sie mich raus, und ich sollte warten bis die veranstaltung vorbei war. :wall:
> 
> Da ist richtig was faul, hat denn nun irgendjemand die 2000€ bekommen? Ich arbeite als Kamerafrau und würde gern einen Beitrag fürs Fernsehen daraus machen, brauch allerdings noch ein paar Details, da ich ja den Großteil der Veranstaltung nicht mitbekommen hab
> ...


Hallo franzi, 
schau doch mal in meine Erfahrungsbeiträge 41 und 50 thread

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=196781#post196781
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=197315#post197315


----------



## franzi (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



fabiola schrieb:


> Hallo franzi.
> Es bekommt keiner diese 2000 Euro. Es werden Dir Reisen Irgendwelche Pillen Kissen mit magnetfeldern usw. angeboten. Und das noch zu Dumpingpreisen.Diese Leute sind einfach nur dreist und frech.


und wieso können die sich es erlauben, garantiert 2000€ in bar auf einen Brief zu schreiben? ich hab mir das nochmal richtig durchgelesen, da steht nirgendwo ein Gutschein oder irgendwas, was bitte schön sagen die denn den Omis und Opis als Begründung warum die jetzt kein Geld bekommen, die müssten sich doch auch ärgern und nich irgendwelche Töpfe kaufen.


----------



## Immo (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Lies mal den Erfahrungsbericht, dann weißt, du wie sowas  geht

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=117315#post117315


----------



## franzi (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



Immo schrieb:


> Lies mal den Erfahrungsbericht, dann weißt, du wie sowas  geht
> 
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=117315#post117315


danke, der is echt gut, aber in diesem Raum, muss es doch jemand geben der laut wird weil er seine 2000 € in bar nicht bekommt, mit welchen Ausreden kriegen die den klein


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



franzi schrieb:


> und wieso können die sich es erlauben, garantiert 2000€ in bar auf einen Brief zu schreiben?...


Weil die *nie, nie, nie* eine ladungsfähige Anschrift, sonder immer nur ein Postfach angeben und auch keine Personennamen und keine Telefonnummer angeben.

Ein Postfach bzw. eine nirgendwo eingetragene Firma kann man nicht verklagen. Man kann beliebig oft auf den § 661a BGB hinweisen - ohne ladungsfähige Anschrift nützt einen der schönste Anspruch nichts.

Also sollte man möglichst jede Kaffeefahrt an Gewerbeaufsicht und Polizei verpfeifen und dafür sorgen, dass potenzielle Zeugen mitfahren und Beweismittel sammeln.

Wuschel


----------



## fabiola (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

So eben kam zum Thema Kaffeefahrten ein Bericht auf Pro Sieben bei SAM.
Der Bericht wurde um 13.05 Uhr gesendet.Darin ging es um eine Kaffeefahrt im Raum München und zwar Freising. Die Veranstalter dieser Tour nennt sich FirmaMeister Reisen wo ebenfalls 2000,00 Euro gewonnen wurden.Alle auf dieser Fahrt hatten 2000,00 Euro gewonnen,nach 4 Stunden verkaufsveranstaltung sollte dieses Geld dann verlost werden.Da hat sich dann pro Sieben zu erkennen gegeben und siehe da die Veranstaltung wurde abgesagt. Der Reiseleiter hat sich darufhin aus dem Staub gemacht und die armen Leute einfach sitzengelassen.Der Busfahrer war daraufhin nicht mehr bereit die Leute zurück zu fahren,bis der Busfahrer durch das Fernsehen ein Einsehen hatte und die Leute dann doch noch nach Hause gefahren hat.Es ist eine Bodenlose frechheit von diesen Veranstaltern . ich verstehe nicht das man diese Leute einfach nicht zu fassen bekommt.Es macht mich richtig wütend.


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



fabiola schrieb:


> Da hat sich dann pro Sieben zu erkennen gegeben und siehe da die Veranstaltung wurde abgesagt.


Da waren aber auch die Pro-Sieben-Leutchen nicht ganz fit - die hätten lieber nach Veranstaltungsbeginn diskret die Polizei rufen und die Namen von Zeugen sammeln sollen. Vorsichtshalber hätte man den Veranstaltern auch noch den Fluchtwagen zuparken können.

Das hätte ein prima Beitrag werden können: _"Pro Sieben liefert Kaffeefahrt-Betrüger auf silbernem Tablett an die Polizei."_ In ein paar Monaten wäre noch der Nachzieher gekommen: _aufgrund der Zeugenaussage des Journalisten wurde der Angeklagte zu einer saftigen Strafe verurteilt!_

Mei, die Werbepausen waren für den Sender halt wichtiger/einträglicher!

Wuschel


----------



## fabiola (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Denen war eine gute Story wichtiger als  die Polizei.Auch Fernsehleute machen Fehler.Wie du schon sagtest die Werbeblöcke sind wichtiger.


----------



## conair2004 (14 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



Wuschel_MUC schrieb:


> Weil die *nie, nie, nie* eine ladungsfähige Anschrift, sonder immer nur ein Postfach angeben und auch keine Personennamen und keine Telefonnummer angeben.
> 
> Ein Postfach bzw. eine nirgendwo eingetragene Firma kann man nicht verklagen.



Aber die Postfächer sind bei der Post registriert. Nach polizeilicher Aufforderung werden die bestimmt die Adresse des Inhabers rausgeben.


----------



## Immo (14 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Aber die Postfächer sind bei der Post registriert. Nach polizeilicher Aufforderung werden die bestimmt die Adresse des Inhabers rausgeben.


Theorie und Praxis, was wäre das bei all den Briefkastenfirmen schön, wenn 
man die so leicht ermitteln könnte


----------



## fabiola (14 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Meine Eltern haben vor ein paar Wochen diese Fahrt mitgemacht und sich eine Reise in den Schwarzwald andrehen lassen. Diese habe ich umgehend storniert.
Daraufhin wollte die Reisefirma 50,- Euro bearbeitungsgebühr, woraufhin ich ganz 
"ZART" mit einem Anwalt gedroht habe. Und siehe da,jetzt geht es, keine Gebühr und nichts.Warum nicht gleich so.


----------



## SaschaBayern (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Habe gestern auch so eine "Gewinnmitteilung" bekommen, mit dem selben Inhalt wie bei Euch (2000 in bar, Fahrrad, Mikrowelle etc etc )
Wie soll ich reagieren?Verbraucherschutz oder Polizei?Hat jemand eine Idee?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## johinos (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



SaschaBayern schrieb:


> Wie soll ich reagieren?


Erstmal lesen, steht nämlich oben schon: 





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=15678
> wende dich an truelife


----------



## stesino (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Hallo Leute,

auch ich habe heute eine Gewinnbenachrichtigung über 2000€ erhalten. Alles
Betrug. Habe versucht über PLZ und Name der anderen Gewinner Infos zu 
bekommen. Alles Fake. Habe angekreuzt "Bitte keine Werbung mehr" und das ganze unfrei in den Briefkasten. Da auf der Karte "Antwortpostkarte" steht
ist ein e Briefmarke nicht nötig. Diese sind bereits bezahlt und der Empfänger
bekommt auch noch für jede freigemachte Karte eine Gutschrift. Das muß ja wohl nicht sein!!!!!

Gruß stesino


----------



## m.arndt (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

auch ich habe einen solchen Brief in meinem Briefkasten gefunden und mußte mich natürlich auch erst einmal kundigmachen ob diese Gewinnbenachrichtigung überhaupt seriös ist obwohl ich mich über 2000,-Euro natürlich sehr gefreut hätte.
Als ich aber dann auf diese Seite gestoßen bin wahr mir natürlich klar das dieser Brief auch gleich in den Papierkorb fliegt.
Danke für Eure Ratschläge ich finde diese Seite sehr gut!!
Grüße
m.arndt


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



m.arndt schrieb:


> auch ich habe einen solchen Brief in meinem Briefkasten gefunden und mußte mich natürlich auch erst einmal kundigmachen ob diese Gewinnbenachrichtigung überhaupt seriös ist obwohl ich mich über 2000,-Euro natürlich sehr gefreut hätte.
> Als ich aber dann auf diese Seite gestoßen bin wahr mir natürlich klar das dieser Brief auch gleich in den Papierkorb fliegt.


Papierkorb ist die zweitbeste Idee
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=195530#post195530


----------



## sascha (24 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Augsburger Polizeibeamte haben sich heute früh mal einen Bus voll garantierter "5000-Euro-Gewinner" näher angesehen. Auch hier war einladende Firma wohl die Regina Reisen. Die Ermittlungen laufen. Und in Augsburg werden versprochene Gewinne ja bekanntlich fast immer ausgezahlt


----------



## technofreak (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*



sascha schrieb:


> Augsburger Polizeibeamte haben sich heute früh mal einen Bus voll garantierter "5000-Euro-Gewinner" näher angesehen. Auch hier war einladende Firma wohl die Regina Reisen. Die Ermittlungen laufen.


http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,1001687_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4490.html


> Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft ermitteln gegen einen dubiosen Veranstalter von Verkaufsfahrten. Gestern Morgen kontrollierten Kripobeamte am Plärrer einen Bus mit rund 20 Männern und Frauen, denen Gewinne über 5000 Euro versprochen worden waren. Der Verdacht der Ermittler: alles Schwindel. Die Gewinnversprechen seien nur verschickt worden, um Opfer für Verkaufsveranstaltungen zu finden.



Liste der VZ Hamburg 
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteRecht/GewinnspieleListe.htm


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Ich bin stolz auf die Datscheburger Kripo & StA!
(und auf den eifrigen Reporter "bo" sowieso)


----------



## conair2004 (25 August 2007)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Hier ein schöner Erfahrungsbericht von einer Regina-Reisen Tour:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=120156#post120156


----------



## Oldiemaus (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Regina-Reisen*

Wir haben in diesem Jahr die GENIAL_REISEN kennengelernt und sind jetzt arg am "Arbeiten", um die "gewonnene" Reise in den Schwarzwald nicht anzutreten und unsere "Bearbeitungsgebühr" zurück zu erhalten.
Unter der im Internet zu findenden Adresse in Molbergen gibt es kein Reisebüro - die EMail kam als unzustellbar zurück und telefonisch geht es nur über 0900...Wir waren vor Ort und haben uns dann an die Polizei gewandt . Auskunft : "Die wechseln die Adressen wie die schmutzige Wäsche .." Wir haben die Firma nochmals angeschrieben und mitgeteilt, daß wir bereits bei der Polizei waren. Heute bekamen wir  einen netten Brief mit dem Hinweis, sie wären doch umgezogen und wir sollen die 150 Euro Kaution doch zahlen. Anfang der ><woche fahren wir zu der neuen Adresse - mal sehen, ob das nicht wieder ein unbebautes Grundstück ist , denn das Navi kann die Hausnummer nicht finden.
So viel zu den Aktivitäten der bekannten Reisevermittlung GENIAL-Reisen.


----------

